# chicken rig



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What knots do y'all use for the loops that are attached to the hook? Spider knot? TIA


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Depends on your main line and target fish. Most you can get away with a simple overhand knot just wrap it twice. If you want a better one look up dropper loop and animated knots will let you do a step by step on it. Here it is.
http://www.animatedknots.com/dropperloop/index.php


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Depends on your main line and target fish. Most you can get away with a simple overhand knot just wrap it twice. If you want a better one look up dropper loop and animated knots will let you do a step by step on it. Here it is.
> http://www.animatedknots.com/dropperloop/index.php



Thanks... It was the dropper loop that I was looking for. Just looking for some basic snapper rigs and leaders to tie up.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If your not fishing on big steel structures you really don't need "rigs", you'll get more fish not using them. Think flyline and lighter weights.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

Or if you ain\'t got your limit yet and ready to callit a day, chunk up a bonita, throw out 8 to 10 chunks and free line a few chunks. You probably won\'t get a sow but you\'ll finish of the box.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

So, y'all would use something like a Carolina rig?

Do y'all chum?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think most call it a "Knocker Rig". 1-3 oz weight straight to the hook on the main line. Like Mikey said, try it you'll like it!


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

I throw down a carolina rig with cigar minnow dead or alive, live pin fish, ruby red lip, etc hoping for a big snapper or grouper. 

Also drop a chicken rig with squid, bonita, shrimp, etc to get things stirred up and hope for mingos, lanes, triggers, etc.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lastcast said:


> I think most call it a "Knocker Rig". 1-3 oz weight straight to the hook on the main line. Like Mikey said, try it you'll like it!


Do you put a bead between the hook and the weight?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> What knots do y'all use for the loops that are attached to the hook? Spider knot? TIA


 
Use the dropper loop and cut the bottom of the loop tight at the knot and then snell 2 circle hooks.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

If there\'re high in the water column I slow drop a carolina rig and often try the jigs. If current is fast and I\'m playing hit n run, i.e. no anchor, I\'ll use either a knocker rig or a wreck rig to get down fast.

For carolina rig I use palomar knot for braid to swivel, then uni knot to a snelled hook. 

Knocker rigs are braid to floro with uni to uni knot and snell the hook. Similar for the wreck rig.


----------

